# Finally worked on Yellow Bonnets



## Fifer (Apr 21, 2011)

I finally got up this morning and got decoders installed in the AB set of IM Yellow Bonnets I have had for a while . While I was at it I made a brawbar and close coupled them. I know they were not braw bared but I do not plan on splitting them. They seem to track fine on the layout so may put diaphragms in.




























Mike


----------



## N-gauged (Mar 27, 2011)

That's a good looking set.
Now I want one.

How common was that paint scheme?
This is the first time for me to see that scheme.
​


----------



## Fifer (Apr 21, 2011)

N-gauged said:


> That's a good looking set.
> Now I want one.
> 
> How common was that paint scheme?
> ...


Thanks , but they are rarer that frog teeth now days. 

Mike


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Nice ... I like that color scheme!

TJ


----------



## Fifer (Apr 21, 2011)

tjcruiser said:


> Nice ... I like that color scheme!
> 
> TJ


Thanks TJ , yep breaks up the BLUE!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Yes, a very handsome set indeed.:thumbsup:

I wonder if they every did then in other scales?


----------



## Fifer (Apr 21, 2011)

big ed said:


> Yes, a very handsome set indeed.:thumbsup:
> 
> I wonder if they every did then in other scales?


Yes IM did them and Athearn did them in the Genisis line in HO.
Thanks , Mike


----------



## Big4fan (Aug 29, 2010)

Mike, Where do you get the diaphragms? I was thinking of putting some on my passenger train..

Thanks,
J.C.


----------



## Fifer (Apr 21, 2011)

Big4fan said:


> Mike, Where do you get the diaphragms? I was thinking of putting some on my passenger train..
> 
> Thanks,
> J.C.


I have not used any but American Limited makes some nice ones.

Mike


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Those first two photos look FABULOUS with those painted backdrops. Incredibly realistic!!!

TJ


----------



## Fifer (Apr 21, 2011)

tjcruiser said:


> Those first two photos look FABULOUS with those painted backdrops. Incredibly realistic!!!
> 
> TJ


Thanks TJ, I have 19 videos of the construction on YouTube if you ever get a chance.
They start here.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XH_GTgKkvIY

Thanks , Mike


----------

